# Purchasing zelnorm/resolor



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyoneWas just interested if anyone had any information on where to purchase zelnorm or resolor. I was searching online today and saw that zelnorm can be purchased from bajapharmacy.com Has anyone used this site before. Is it safe? It's strange because it seems only this site, and medsmex are selling zelnorm or tegibs where the rest of the sites have discontinued them. I also was wondering about resolor. It is still available off of canadadrugs.com and they get it from a manufacturer in the UK. Only problem is you need a Dr.'s Prescription. Would love some feedback on this!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

mey2614 said:


> Hi everyoneWas just interested if anyone had any information on where to purchase zelnorm or resolor. I was searching online today and saw that zelnorm can be purchased from bajapharmacy.com Has anyone used this site before. Is it safe? It's strange because it seems only this site, and medsmex are selling zelnorm or tegibs where the rest of the sites have discontinued them. I also was wondering about resolor. It is still available off of canadadrugs.com and they get it from a manufacturer in the UK. Only problem is you need a Dr.'s Prescription. Would love some feedback on this!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Look at medsmex.com. I believe they are selling the generic form of zelnorm now. Now sure but it may be worth a look.


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Tiss.. I did give that a look and it seems that it's actually zelnorm and not the generic form. Not sure if I'm willing to go any farther with the purchasing part, but I'll have to think it over a little more!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Mey, if you decided to purchase please do not use a credit card or debit card. Many of us on the BB have had problems with unauthorized uses of our cc once the transaction has been made. I use a 1 time only gift type cc that I get from my bank for the exact amount of the purchase. Good luck, Tiss


----------



## Novella (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone....I have used Medsmex before a few year ago....they were just fine...my husband started working in San Carlos, Mexico and have been purchasing Zelmac (Zelnorm) there....I couldn't live without Zelmac because I can't take Amitza....I have a allergic reaction to it but worked very well for my IBS-C...A new drug is in the approval stage at the FDA right now called Linaclotide for IBS-C...It should be another 3 or 4 months until we get it out...Thank you for your information on IBS-C


----------



## jkgreene1976 (Mar 2, 2012)

Novella said:


> Hi Everyone....I have used Medsmex before a few year ago....they were just fine...my husband started working in San Carlos, Mexico and have been purchasing Zelmac (Zelnorm) there....I couldn't live without Zelmac because I can't take Amitza....I have a allergic reaction to it but worked very well for my IBS-C...A new drug is in the approval stage at the FDA right now called Linaclotide for IBS-C...It should be another 3 or 4 months until we get it out...Thank you for your information on IBS-C


resolor is available at canadadrugs . com 2mg x 28 for $159 usdrequires a script from your doctor (i had to sign a waiver) due to no US fda approval


----------

